# Fargo Air Museum-Super Corsair



## jhamlin (May 14, 2005)

I just moved to North Dakota to go to school at UND in Grand Forks to become an Air Traffic Controller. About an hour south is Fargo, and on the south end of the airport, accompanied by the North Dakota ANG's F-16s, is the Fargo Air Museum. It houses one of the finest collections of flying warbirds in the nation. The backbone, and pretty much majority, of the aircraft at the museum are owned and flown by Bob Odegaard od Kindred, ND and Gerry Beck of Wahpeton, ND. They both have individual shops in their respective hometowns, but spend plenty of time at the museum. The aircraft at the museum include an F-2G Super Corsair, 2-seat P-51D Mustang, F4U-3 Corsair, DC-3, TBM Avenger, authentic Japanese "Zero", B-25 Mitchell, P-40 Warhawk. If anyone has more pictures from the museum, please post them.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 15, 2005)

Nice....even if that DC-3 _does_ look a little silly


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 19, 2005)

They all look great! Especially the P40 and B25! I got these pictures from a military park in Georiga!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 19, 2005)

Very!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks guys! The ironic thing is that the B-29 that served in the Pacific and flew through a monsoon with only two engines working is now home too the little birds that nest within and outside of it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice pics! But in future please warn me when B-29 pictures are coming up


----------



## bfwilly109 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yeah i live in fargo my favorites are the p-40 and the P-51D


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Aug 15, 2007)

Great pics and the planes are looking great.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 15, 2007)

Good shots.


----------

